# Snowblower advice



## houe (Aug 31, 2015)

Hi all,

Been lurking for a bit but decided to ask some specific advice. I'll be quick with the details.

1. just purchased a country home with my wife (first time home owners)
2. preparing for our first winter
3. aprox. 300ft gravel driveway on a moderate incline
4. concrete slab in front of garage
5. need to keep clear path to propane tank (~60ft)
6. live in Wisconsin
7. never owned a snowblower in my life
8. ~$2000 budget

So I have been researching snowblowers and have narrowed it down to a few models and am looking for input to help me decide which.

I'm looking at the husqvarna st327p (or track st327t), st330p (or track st330t), ariens platinum 30 sho, ariens platinum track 28 sho.

I notice husqvarna doesn't receive a lot of love around here but these new models aren't mentioned too much but look like nice units. I think i'd enjoy the hydrostatic drive but its not absolutely necessary. The ariens are well liked but i'm a bit worried about the auto turn feature on my particular driveway surface. I do like that they offer track conversion kits so i could switch if tired didn't work well enough.

How would you choose? and why?


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

That's a lot of area to clear. I'd pick a lawn tractor with a plow!


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Dang... 300 yd *GRAVEL* driveway... I had that same situation about 15 years ago and I bought a used J.D 318 diesel garden tractor and mounted a big ol two stage blower on it. I worked that tractor like a rented mule. I'm not so sure I'd do it with a walk behind blower. I had an MTD that I used a couple times on that big driveway but it took a long time and it wasn't real fun. I don't envy you a'tall. I'd probably get a bigger blower. 32" or so.


----------



## houe (Aug 31, 2015)

caddydaddy said:


> That's a lot of area to clear. I'd pick a lawn tractor with a plow!


It has crossed my mind, however I do not have a place to store that big of equipment. BTW it is 300ft not 300yds. Yes it is large however we generally don't get huge snow (~50inches a year).


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

Even with a wide bucket blower, you'll have to make 2-3 passes to clear enough width for a car. 
But, if you don't have the room to store a tractor (I always kept mine outside anyways), then get the widest blower you can.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

houe said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Been lurking for a bit but decided to ask some specific advice. I'll be quick with the details.
> 
> ...


 have you looked at a TORO lately??????????? *ALOHA from the paradise city.*


----------



## houe (Aug 31, 2015)

caddydaddy said:


> Even with a wide bucket blower, you'll have to make 2-3 passes to clear enough width for a car.
> But, if you don't have the room to store a tractor (I always kept mine outside anyways), then get the widest blower you can.


Eventually I probably will build another 2 car garage (detached). But besides that I really don't have the budget to buy a tractor. So for now I'm going to have to use a snowblower to pay to have it cleared. What about the 45" snow blower from cub cadet?


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

houe said:


> Eventually I probably will build another 2 car garage (detached). But besides that I really don't have the budget to buy a tractor. So for now I'm going to have to use a snowblower to pay to have it cleared. What about the 45" snow blower from cub cadet?


Totally understand!

People on this forum don't speak highly of products made by MTD, the parent company of Cub Cadet. I have a Cub Cadet and love it! It has been more reliable than the new Ariens I bought a few years ago. Cub Cadet is the top of the line in the MTD brands, so it will be a better build machine than other MTD built ones.
The turning system and the joystick chute controls on the Cub Cadet are really nice, in my opinion.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I can't stress enough not to get one of the 45" models as I'm pretty sure they all come from the same factory no matter who's name is on it. If I'm wrong, I'm sorry.

We make tons of fun of the Stanley big blower as almost everyone who owns one breaks it the first year and has problems getting parts. We aren't supposed to "brand bash" but this particular machine just isn't built to handle the amount of snow it can take in. 
I know the Stanleys aren't reliable enough to be of any use but haven't come across the Cub before. Since the Cub is priced at about the DEC-Stanley price I'm guessing it's quality is about the same. You would be much better served with a good 32" Ariens, Toro, Honda or Yamaha and making one more pass to make up for the smaller bucket.










DEK or Stanley


















I also have a long gravel driveway. I have a rider but I've been doing it the last couple years with a walk behind as it's easier than getting the rider out of the barn. IMHO A 24" can get the job done but I'd recommend a quality 32".


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

caddydaddy said:


> Cub Cadet is the top of the line in the MTD brands, so it will be a better build machine than other MTD built ones.


Im not so sure that is true..
It's more likely all MTD's are the same, just with different paint.
differences between models will be more likely due to "trim line" than differences between brands. 
A Troy-bilt and a Cub Cadet of the same specs will probably be internally identical.

Scot


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Back to the question about the Husq new designs. I think they are making an effort to get back some market share and try to keep their reputation. We have a Husq dealer locally and I shoot clays with the owner. I've heard him say more than once over the years "I wouldn't have one myself and they hound me for sales volume." He likes the new ones and says they're coming around. Since they are comparably priced I'd suggest going to dealers and handling as many snowblowers as you can. Running it around the parking lot even better. How's it feel and look to you is more important than my opinion of MTD products or Ariens. Our new neighbors bought a $2500 Craftsman (MTD) lawn tractor that had to go in for a bad tranny under warranty (6 hours on the clock). They borrowed our JD and were overwhelmed how much more comfortable it was to operate. They were even more overwhelmed when they found out it was a 1996 model and likely could be found now for about 1/3 of what they paid. You got a few weeks to look. IMO, go to Home Depot and look at the Toro 724 OE and use the chute control, then go look at the Husq.


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> I can't stress enough not to get one of the 45" models as I'm pretty sure they all come from the same factory no matter who's name is on it. If I'm wrong, I'm sorry.


I'm pretty sure the DEK and Stanley are Made in China. All Cub Cadets are Made in the USA.


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

sscotsman said:


> Im not so sure that is true..
> It's more likely all MTD's are the same, just with different paint.
> differences between models will be more likely due to "trim line" than differences between brands.
> A Troy-bilt and a Cub Cadet of the same specs will probably be internally identical.
> ...


Interally, they probably are the same. The Cub Cadet will have nicer features and probably more of them.


----------



## houe (Aug 31, 2015)

jtclays said:


> Back to the question about the Husq new designs. I think they are making an effort to get back some market share and try to keep their reputation. We have a Husq dealer locally and I shoot clays with the owner. I've heard him say more than once over the years "I wouldn't have one myself and they hound me for sales volume." He likes the new ones and says they're coming around. Since they are comparably priced I'd suggest going to dealers and handling as many snowblowers as you can. Running it around the parking lot even better. How's it feel and look to you is more important than my opinion of MTD products or Ariens. Our new neighbors bought a $2500 Craftsman (MTD) lawn tractor that had to go in for a bad tranny under warranty (6 hours on the clock). They borrowed our JD and were overwhelmed how much more comfortable it was to operate. They were even more overwhelmed when they found out it was a 1996 model and likely could be found now for about 1/3 of what they paid. You got a few weeks to look. IMO, go to Home Depot and look at the Toro 724 OE and use the chute control, then go look at the Husq.


One of the things that is drawing me to husqvarna is hydrostatic drive. Where else can you get hydrostatic drive for that price? ST324P is $1400. Honda's HSS724A is $2270. Ariens cheapest hydrostatic drive is $2500 in the Hydro Pro 28". I'm really leaning towards the husqvarna ST330P right now at $1800 which is $700 cheaper than ariens (although ariens has a larger motor). Anyway a 30" 369cc with hydrostatic drive for 1800 seems pretty good to me. I'll have to check them out in person of course...


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

caddydaddy said:


> I'm pretty sure the DEK and Stanley are Made in China. All Cub Cadets are Made in the USA.


Correct, on all counts.
The DEK and the Stanley have no relation to the Cub Cadet.

Here is the full list of "100% made in China" brand names:

Beast (Home Depot)
DEK (Sears)
Echelon
GXi Outdoor Power
Huskee
Jet Moto
Mansfield
Powerland
Power Smart
PowRcraft
Pow'R'kraft
Snow Beast (Home Depot)
Snow Joe
Stanley
Sunsay
Tao
Tao Tao
World Lawn

New brand names appear every year..

as I have said before, never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never buy one of those.

I keep the updated list, and discussion, in this thread:

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...scussion/1364-made-usa-versus-made-china.html

Scot


----------



## jarheaddoc (Sep 4, 2012)

A tractor might be a good option for you. Craigslist would be a good place to start but beware buying someone else's problems.

My first new snowblower was an MTD that didn't get gentle use and lasted better than 12 years. It didn't owe me a **** thing when it went away. That was bought quite a few years ago, however.

I am not much for bells and whistles, but it sure is nice to have all the controls within reach. I am also a big believer in having as few moving parts as possible.

As a suggestion, buy a machine that everyone in the house can use AND start with the rewind, as someone else may need to use it some day, and get it going without the electric starter.. It's also better to oversize and under use than to buy a smaller machine and wear it out quicker.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

My first question would be, What is on both sides of the 300' driveway? Do you have areas to throw the snow on both sides, or a lot of area on just one side of the driveway? If you have plenty of area to throw snow, I think a 28" or (a little) wider would be fine. 

Personally after what I have been clearing for 30 (+) years and having the obstacles that I have had, I have always said that if I had a 500' driveway with areas on both sides to throw snow, it would be a cinch to clear. 

Having a 100' driveway like I have with a house on one side and a fence on the other is just a royal pitD. To be honest with you guys, I laugh my D U P A off when I hear guys B and moan about clearing long simple driveways. 

To me the gravel part is the biggest concern. Maybe a certain type of insert to protect the interior of the chute would be a good idea? And of course with a lot of spare inserts.

A lot of prep will solve this issue.


----------



## maxmag (Nov 30, 2014)

I have a st227p that I am very happy with. The 300 series are more heavy-duty and have larger a larger impeller, etc. The hydro-drive would be nice. I believe with any brand, a good dealer is important. No, Husqvarna doesn't get a lot of love around here. [ it's an orange thing] !


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Feb 16, 2015)

houe said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Been lurking for a bit but decided to ask some specific advice. I'll be quick with the details.
> 
> ...


In my opinion the key is to get a good quality blower. On that can move at a reasonable speed through different depths and types of snow. Width is really secondary.

I have a large gravel driveway too (80 ft long x 40ft wide) and after a lot of research I got an Ariens Platinum 30 and have not looked back. Autoturn has never been an issue. Now my driveway is flat, but if you have steep driveway the tracked blower would be a better.

I used to have a 24" MTD with 5.5 HP and it could take 1.5+ hours to clear the driveway. This was because I could never clear 24" at a time and could not throw it far enough to clear the driveway.

Last year with my Ariens the longest I spent was 20 min to clear. And snow intake rate and distance was never a problem.


----------



## loneraider (Oct 26, 2013)

44" Snow Blower Attachment for Lawn Tractor

Cub Cadet lawn tractor

http://madison.craigslist.org/grd/5204183554.html

Ariens 30 inch cut- is a good machine
it has 14 /foot pounds torque



Another option if your interested/


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

loneraider said:


> Cub Cadet lawn tractor


The Cub tractor with blower and mower deck for $800 sounds like a great deal!


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

That Ariens is 14.5 FOOT POUNDS, not horse power. You'd be surprised how many neighbors and friends bought equipment believing the number was HP:facepalm_zpsdj194qh Generally that translates to about a 10hp engine. Ballpark formula is gross torque X RPM divided by 5252.


----------



## loneraider (Oct 26, 2013)

Oops good catch. I fixed that in my last post. 14 foot. pounds of torque/
Ariens 30" 14.5 HP two stage snow blower

305cc engine/


----------



## houe (Aug 31, 2015)

Kielbasa said:


> My first question would be, What is on both sides of the 300' driveway? Do you have areas to throw the snow on both sides, or a lot of area on just one side of the driveway? If you have plenty of area to throw snow, I think a 28" or (a little) wider would be fine.
> 
> Personally after what I have been clearing for 30 (+) years and having the obstacles that I have had, I have always said that if I had a 500' driveway with areas on both sides to throw snow, it would be a cinch to clear.
> 
> ...


The driveway has ample room on each side for throwing snow. There are trees lining the driveway on each side but other than that its just lawn. The gravel driveway has an medium uphill slope to it.This is a rural home on a hand full of acres surrounded by corn fields and wind breaker tree lines. As I just moved into this home i have no experience on what the EOD situation will be. I'm leaning towards a 30" wheel (no track) right now.


----------



## houe (Aug 31, 2015)

loneraider said:


> 44" Snow Blower Attachment for Lawn Tractor
> 
> Cub Cadet lawn tractor
> 
> ...


I inherited an cub cadet LTX1040 lawn mower but I'm not being encouraged to put a snow blower on it.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

I know you're not leaning towards Honda, but...I've got to tell my version.

I'm in Northern (lower) Michigan, average about 190" a year with a 340" season two years ago. 600' of gravel driveway and about a 1/4 of it I have to be very careful where I throw (house, cars). Throw in lp tank and woodshed access and I add about another 300' of single path clearing.

I bought a new Honda HS828 tracked blower in 1990 and it has been great. It let me down only once, where one of the auger/clutch springs broke, shreaded the auger belt and I couldn't get that spring for 2 months. Other than that, no major beefs with it.

The auger exit area and lower chute is pock-marked with gravel dimples...I don't like the look of that, but the snow keeps blasting out.

The Honda commercial GX engines are truly hard to beat for reliability.


----------



## houe (Aug 31, 2015)

jrom said:


> I know you're not leaning towards Honda, but...I've got to tell my version.
> 
> I'm in Northern (lower) Michigan, average about 190" a year with a 340" season two years ago. 600' of gravel driveway and about a 1/4 of it I have to be very careful where I throw (house, cars). Throw in lp tank and woodshed access and I add about another 300' of single path clearing.
> 
> ...


I have no doubt honda is one of the best snow blowers you can get, but at $1000 more it is out side of my budget unfortunately. Being a new home owner I have lots of things I am needing to buy.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

houe, Probably a good choice not to, but. The tractor in the link for sale has the Hydro Gear 311-0510 tranny which is on par with a K46, or better stated a flat ground, not pulling/pushing too much transmission. Your model has the newer CVT polymer case transmission, likely the 400 series. They are set up very similar to a snowmobile drive system. Bigger rear wheeled tractors got the CVT 800 series. The thing about running a blower is the engine takes most of the battle, not the tranny. The blower runs off the engine PTO through belts and takes the torque and weight of the snow moving in the housing. A blade transfers most of the battle back to the tranny and causes premature wear usually from heat caused by the extra work of pushing. A blower won't do that, but it does put some stress on the frame and most of the lawn tractors don't have the biggest frames like you would see on the garden tractor designs.


----------



## houe (Aug 31, 2015)

Well I have decided on the Husqvarna st330p. Unfortunately, I will probably have to order it online because I can't find it locally yet.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

That's going to be fun when you get snow !!!


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

houe said:


> Well I have decided on the Husqvarna st330p. Unfortunately, I will probably have to order it online because I can't find it locally yet.


Nice! That thing looks like a beast! Should have no trouble with snow.
At least you have plenty of time before you need it.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Sounds like a sweet machine. 10 years on the gearbox and the impeller, sounds like they are taking the snowblower bidnez serious now.


----------



## houe (Aug 31, 2015)

Husqvarna is running a $50 rebate now on the st330p until the end of Oct. I'll be ordering first week of Oct. when i get paid.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Husqvarna - - Why yes they are:

* $25 Rebate *

Must purchase one single-stage snow blower to qualify for this $25 Rebate.

*Qualifying Single Stage Models:*
ST111, ST121E, ST151


* $50 Rebate *

Must purchase one dual-stage snow blower to qualify for this $50 Rebate.

*Qualifying Dual Stage Models:*
11542E, 12527HV, 14527E, 1650EXL, 1827EXLT, 1830EXLT, 1830HV, 924HV, ST224, ST227P, ST230P, ST324P, ST327P, ST330P, ST330T

_Offer valid September 15th – October 31, 2015._


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

Looks nice ! Armor skids ( A sponsor of this forum ) are a good upgrade over the stock skids for gravel driveways and uneven terrain IMHO .

Snowblower Skids For Sidewalks, Gravel Drives and Uneven Pavement


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

1894 said:


> Looks nice ! Armor skids ( A sponsor of this forum ) are a good upgrade over the stock skids for gravel driveways and uneven terrain IMHO .
> 
> Snowblower Skids For Sidewalks, Gravel Drives and Uneven Pavement


That's good advice, for a gravel drive. The other alternative is Arnold 490-241-0010 Universal Deluxe Poly Slide Shoes http://www.amazon.com/Arnold-490-241-0010-Universal-Deluxe-Throwers/dp/B002MRM6KQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1442763458&sr=8-1&keywords=snow+blower+skids 
In any case, you should adjust the scraper bar higher than factory default settings (or you'll lose a lot of gravel). Use your judgement. 



houe said:


> Well I have decided on the Husqvarna st330p. Unfortunately, I will probably have to order it online because I can't find it locally yet.


If you're not handy with small engines you should develop a relationship with a local small engine repair shop. Keep in mind that most problems with small engines that aren't used frequently are fuel-related. Try to find a local source of ethanol free fuel or VP Small Engine fuel (less expensive than TruFuel, and with your driveway size that's an issue). There are threads on this forum about ethanol in fuel that have more info.


----------



## whimsey (Oct 16, 2014)

1894 said:


> Looks nice ! Armor skids ( A sponsor of this forum ) are a good upgrade over the stock skids for gravel driveways and uneven terrain IMHO .
> 
> Snowblower Skids For Sidewalks, Gravel Drives and Uneven Pavement


I have a hilly, ruddy, gravel driveway. The Armor skids made a huge difference in the ease of operation. They are really well built to take the punishment of such driveways, and they were very reasonable. What more could you ask for .

Whimsey


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

whimsey said:


> I have a hilly, ruddy, gravel driveway. The Armor skids made a huge difference in the ease of operation. They are really well built to take the punishment of such driveways, and they were very reasonable. What more could you ask for .
> 
> Whimsey



A remote control so you can stand inside and make it blow snow while standing in a warm house.:wavetowel2:


----------



## whimsey (Oct 16, 2014)

Big Ed said:


> A remote control so you can stand inside and make it blow snow while standing in a warm house.:wavetowel2:


If only :laugh:! 

Whimsey


----------



## AL- (Oct 27, 2014)

I watched the posts on the new Husqvarna 300 series on this forum all last winter, not much but it was all positive. Price seems quite good.


----------



## Skeet Shooter (Oct 2, 2014)

Good Luck with your new blower... Post a picture when you get it.


----------



## houe (Aug 31, 2015)

Skeet Shooter said:


> Good Luck with your new blower... Post a picture when you get it.


Will do. I'll be ordering first or 2nd week of Oct. Probably won't receive it until mid to late Oct.


----------



## houe (Aug 31, 2015)

Just placed the order. $50 rebate will be available.


----------



## houe (Aug 31, 2015)

Just an update I have taken delivery of the Husqy st330p. It is still in the crate and probably will remain so until the weekend. I have to travel to Texas for work this week where the temps are in the 90s. Snow will be on my mind...


----------

